

Keeping your home directory organized - quoderat
http://www.splitbrain.org/blog/2008-02/27-keeping_your_home_directory_organized

======
thwarted
I just download random stuff to /tmp or /var/tmp, which gets automatically
cleaned out if it is not accessed for 10 days (distribution dependent). If I
explicitly want to keep something, I move it to my home directory. I could see
it being worth it to create dated directories in /tmp to make it easier to
find something ("I know I downloaded this two days ago" kind of searching).

